# java web services



## kermitblue (15. Sep 2004)

hallo!

ich versuche mich schon seit einiger zeit an java web services (bin ein newbie), hab aber probleme mit den benötigten packages - immer fehlt irgendwas...  ich verwende das tomcat-jwsdp-package 1.4 von sun. 

habe folgende packages im classpath: 

C:\j2sdk1.4.2_05\bin;
C:\jwsdp-1.4\jwsdp-shared\bin;
C:\jwsdp-1.4\bin;
C:\jwsdp-1.4\jaxrpc\bin;
C:\jwsdp-1.4\jaxr\bin;
E:\apache-ant-1.6.2\bin;
E:\apache-ant-1.6.2\lib\ant.jar;
C:\jwsdp-1.4\jaxrpc\lib\jaxrpc-api.jar;
C:\jwsdp-1.4\jaxrpc\lib\jaxrpc-impl.jar;
C:\jwsdp-1.4\jaxrpc\lib\jaxrpc-spi.jar;

weiters sind

JWSDP_HOME
JAXRPC_HOME
JAXR_HOME
JAVA_HOME
ANT_HOME

gesetzt. was fehlt mir?

lg und danke!
kermitblue


----------



## foobar (15. Sep 2004)

Wie hast du die Packages denn eingebunden? Was bekommst du denn für eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Guest (16. Sep 2004)

hmm... die fehlermeldung genau kann ich dir jetzt leider nicht sagen - hab das ganze auf dem anderen pc und zu dem habe ich erst morgen wieder zugang...

den classpath und die anderen umgebungsvariablen setze ich über arbeitsplatz/eigenschaften/umgebungsvariablen. das ist schon ok so, oder? (NEWBIEEEEEE!) 

lg kermitblue


----------

